# Rhinestone Embellished Bra



## emmiko (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am fairly new to the forum and this is my first post.

I have a client wanting a rhinestone embellished bra, not straps, cups only.

I have a few ideas on how to place the stones on the bra, but I was wondering if anyone has had experience in embellishing a bra with stones. The client ordered hotfix Swarovski rhinestones, so that is what I will be using.

Thanks!
Emily


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Like this one? haha

The $10 Million Millennium Bra


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Just make sure you put the stones on the outside of the cups. lol


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Other than dance type costumes, the only other stone embellished bras I have seen were done for a competition for breast cancer awareness. They were set by hand. Good luck.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Victoria's Secret has some embellished bras. I know some are rhinestuds but I think some are rhinestones.

I don't have any experience but would absolutely LOVE to hear about and see your results!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

The shape of the cups might make it difficult to set the stones using a heat press. The hand held heat wand may be the way to go. Or, even though she is providing hot fix stones, use a glue like Gem Tac.
Whichever way you go, it is going to be time consuming. Be sure to charge accordingly. And, post a picture of the finished product.


----------



## emmiko (Sep 10, 2010)

John- LOL. pretty much.
Twanbee- Thx for the tip!

I will keep everyone posted on the finished product. It's due at the end of this month!


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Intresting I would like to know how to do vinyl on a bra? or any other type of printing on a bra and how would you do it?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

A cap press might work!


----------



## easystickerco (Sep 18, 2010)

No experience in embellishing a bra with stones. But, back in the day I've have been stoned with my girlfriend & awoke wearing one.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You can do rhinestone and vinyl and screenprint on a Bra cup, and straps,, 

for the straps i use a reg press, 
for the cups i use my hat press,, 

You will need a pattern for each cup size, for Rhinestones, and you can use templates to make the Rhinestone Transfer; then apply with a hat press, 

This same pattern can be used for swimwear,, tops.

Watch your garment material, cotton spandex with fine, but you do not want to see to much nylon.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## emmiko (Sep 10, 2010)

SandyJo,

A cap press makes perfect sense! Is it done the same way as rhinestone transfer on a shirt? (create template, use transfer paper, then heat press it on?)

Thanks for this! I don't have a cap press, but I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yes,, just like a cap,,, the area will be larger than the cap but just move the cup of the bra around depending on the size of bra or swimsuit,, you will press in one area move the bra, and do the next area
Peel when all is cool

Have fun,,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm on Victoria's Secret email list, and they have something new featuring Swarovski crystals. A little different than the $10 Million Bra link previously posted, but it certainly proves that this can be done.

I won't post the link or images here, but if you want to see, go to their website and just search "swarovski" in the search bar. Four products should show up in the search. 

Emily, can't wait to see your finished product!


----------



## emmiko (Sep 10, 2010)

Everyone,

Thanks for your support! Here is the final product! I'm quite pleased with it..The total stone count is 5 gross, all Jet Hematite Swarovski and now it will be for sale on my website which I don't think I can post the name of here?

-Emily

PS: My next project is a **keepsake** baby pacifier encrusted in Swarovski stones. ((keepsake only))


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job,,,
thanks for sharing it with us
Sandy jo


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

That is SOOO pretty! Now I'm totally inspired to do this! LOL
Did you do matching undies too? Sell them as a set and make some serious $$$.
Great job!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Fabulous job on the bra. Love it.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Very pretty! Nice job


----------



## Janet and Tim (Aug 19, 2010)

lovely job..
Pacifier next.. what will be after that


----------



## emmiko (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats everyone! I appreciate it. Yes, pacifier next; I already have an order for one...after that...I will find something else to bling I'm sure.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

It is very beautiful!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

That turned out really great. Fabulous job.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

GREAT JOB how long did it take? and how much did you sell it for


----------



## emmiko (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks so much! The bra took a total of 8 hours to complete and it was sold for $250 not including the bra.

Let me know if you want one! Remember- only 100% genuine Swarovski was used and the client wore it to a Halloween party and not one stone fell off


----------



## MattSass (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow Emmiko, that looks amazing! Are you willing to share how you went about doing it? My sister has a bra that she want's to "bedazzle" with fewer and smaller rhinestones, and I wanted to do that for her, but honestly have NO clue where I would even begin. I went to michaels and they had no feasible suggestions...


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

emmiko said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your support! Here is the final product! I'm quite pleased with it..The total stone count is 5 gross, all Jet Hematite Swarovski and now it will be for sale on my website which I don't think I can post the name of here?
> 
> ...


Emily, you can add your web site to your signature. That's allowed!


----------

